# Kleiner 26 Rahmen(kit) für Selbstaufbau



## kukuk3000 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich bin wohl nicht der einzigste Bike-Papa oder -Mama der/ die auf der Suche nach einem kleinen 26 Zoll Rahmen Scheibenbremse für einen Selbstaufbau ist.
Aktuell habe ich untenstehendes gefunden beziehungsweise nur das VPace Max26 da das Koba dann doch auch für mich als UVP etwas zu viel ist für ein Kinderbike. Kennt ihr noch weitere Rahmen die in Frage kommen könnten oder führt aktuell kein weg an einem VPace vorbei?

Lieber Gruss
Florian


- VPace Max 26 349€ 
http://www.vpace.de/produkt/max-kinder-mountainbike-rahmen
http://www.vpace.de/max-ein-sportliches-und-leichtes-kinderbike

- Koba RAHMEN 26-RACETOOL-M12 34 550 Fr 
http://shop.koba.ch/index.cfm?content=shop&shopcategory=0000410&shoparticle=R26-RTT12E34
http://www.koba.ch/bikes/26-racetool-m12

- Kania Twentysix small Rahmen ? Komplettrad 779€
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentysix_small.php

- Orbea MX 26 Kids Serie Rahmen ' Komplettrad ca 700
https://www.orbea.com/ch-de/fahrrader/kinder/mx-kids


- Cube Access WLS Serie 27.5 in 13,5 Zoll https://www.cube.eu/2017/womens-series/access-wls/
wie verhält sich das mit 26 Bereifung und einer "Kinder Kurbel" ? Sollte doch dann wegen den Bodenfreiheit einigermassen ok sein
oder
Cube Analog Serie in 14 Zoll  https://www.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/analog/ 
Zu beziehen hier http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm
Cube - Access WLS SL RFR (2014) 27,5er Alu Blue / white 13,5  Zoll 149 € 
Cube - Analog CMPT 26er Alu Grey/blue/white 14  Zoll 129 €

- ein alter Specialized Rockhopper 13 Zoll Rahmen für 26 Räder

- MTB-News - Bikemarkt - Rahmen - Filter: Rahmengrösse XS & Laufradgrösse: 26 
Preis: Marktpreise 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/catego...l&f_framesize[0]=XS&f_wheel_size[0]=26&page=2


----------



## track94 (6. Oktober 2016)

Kania 26" medium gab es bei fernweg im Shop ...ich glaub mit Gabel für 250€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipee (7. Oktober 2016)

hätte ein schönes 26er Merida in grün-metallic...ist ein 13er Rahmen, mit Discaufnahme..
abgabe evtl. als Komplettrad


----------



## kukuk3000 (8. Oktober 2016)

Von Felt gibt es auch noch xxs = Grösse 12 Räder aber den Rahmen alleine habe ich noch nicht gefunden und die Kompletträder sind, sagen wir mal nicht gerade leicht ausgestattet. aber ansonsten Interessant. siehe zum Beispiel hier noch das alte 26 Zoll Modell die katuell sind natürlich wie bei fast alles auch wieder 27.5 

@track94 Danke für deinen Hinweis zur fernwegs Seite
Habe dort was interessantes gefunden http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlineshop/neue-produkte&new=Pyrobikes_x.13-single-speed ....Hier eine Studie mit einem 26 Zoll X.13 Rahmen und 24 Zoll Laufrädern. Durch den Einbau der kleineren Laufräder konnten wir eine Mindestschrittlänge von ca. 58 cm erreichen. Ein späterer Tausch der Laufräder in 26 Zoll ermöglicht dann ein längeres Mitwachsen des Rades..... 
und auf der Kania Seite zu dem Rahmen steht folgendes http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/PYRO_X13.php ... als „Zuwachs-Option“ ist 27,5“-Bereifung möglich!

@Snipee Ebenfalls danke für den Hinweis zu Merida
Da habe ich folgendes gefunden im Katalog auf Seite 92 http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/merida-katalog-35.html steht man könne die Bike Matts J Team und Champion ebenfalls mit bis zu 27.5 Reifen ausrüsten

Wegen meinen obenstehenden Kommentaren und was die Hersteller selber machen scheint es mir gar nicht so abwegig einen kleinen 27.5 Rahmen mit einem 26 LRS auszurüsten um so die Räder Kinderfreundlicher zu machen


----------



## Papa76 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich warte auf den Mosso hier, zur passenden Gabel steht ja schon genug im Forum.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Auth...32509675792.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.l5tP61


----------



## sisamiwe (23. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Rahmen mit 26 oder 27,5 Laufrädern für den Sohnemann bin ich auf einen 14" Rahmen von Cust-Tec gestoßen. Es handelt sich um den Rahmen Super D Lite. https://www.bikebude24.de/cust-tec-hardtail-super-d-light-rahmen
Er soll 1500g wiegen.

Hat den schon jemand verwendet?
Was meint ihr dazu?

Michael


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juni 2018)

Habe noch einen 26" Ghost Rahmen in 38. Rahmenfarbe weiß mit grünen Decals.


----------



## sisamiwe (23. Juni 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Habe noch einen 26" Ghost Rahmen in 38. Rahmenfarbe weiß mit grünen Decals.


Was wiegt er? 
Gibt es auch ein Foto?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juni 2018)

Gib mir 10 Minuten


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juni 2018)

Gewicht etwa 1900g mit Steuerlager.










Rahmen ist abgeklebt und hat nur sehr geringe Gebrauchsspuren.

Umbau auf tapered kein Problem, für Cantis und Disc.


----------



## sisamiwe (23. Juni 2018)

Danke
Das Wort "Miss" ist fest drauf, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juni 2018)

Unter Lack, kann man was anderes drüberkleben.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juni 2018)

Eins hätte ich noch, nur der Rahmen. Zustand ebenfalls fast wie neu, deutlich leichter, ca 1500g


----------



## sisamiwe (23. Juni 2018)

Nicht schlecht.
Welche Rahmenhöhe hat es?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Juni 2018)

38cm. Vielleicht auch als Ganzes, so wie es da steht.


----------



## Aninaj (23. Juni 2018)

sisamiwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Rahmen mit 26 oder 27,5 Laufrädern für den Sohnemann bin ich auf einen 14" Rahmen von Cust-Tec gestoßen. Es handelt sich um den Rahmen Super D Lite. https://www.bikebude24.de/cust-tec-hardtail-super-d-light-rahmen
> Er soll 1500g wiegen.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre den Rahmen. Ist wirklich sehr leicht und kann nix negatives berichten. Fahre ihn aktuell mit einer 100er Reba. Finde den tiptop.


----------

